# Angel wax Engima Aio



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

I have seen some really good reviews of this product on YouTube











And the one that really got me interested






So has anyone used it on here that has any before and afters.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I have it at the moment but haven't had the chance to use it. The person I got it off said he has been very impressed with his findings:thumb:

I will probably use it on Sunday as we have a mobile DETAIL to do:buffer:
So will let you know :thumb:


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

chongo said:


> I have it at the moment but haven't had the chance to use it. The person I got it off said he has been very impressed with his findings:thumb:
> 
> I will probably use it on Sunday as we have a mobile DETAIL to do:buffer:
> So will let you know :thumb:


I really look forward to seeing your review.

Thought this product would create a bit more hype?


----------



## rlmccarty2000 (May 31, 2017)

I’ve never been a big fan of AOIs. Most of the time they are the worst of both worlds. Don’t cut/polish the best or leave the best protection behind. Good for a timesaver though for production work.


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

rlmccarty2000 said:


> I've never been a big fan of AOIs. Most of the time they are the worst of both worlds. Don't cut/polish the best or leave the best protection behind. Good for a timesaver though for production work.


I know, but out of all the AIOs that I have seen, this one looks the most promising


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Yeah this one defo does cut according to the videos done by Apex Detail.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

chongo said:


> I have it at the moment but haven't had the chance to use it. The person I got it off said he has been very impressed with his findings:thumb:
> 
> I will probably use it on Sunday as we have a mobile DETAIL to do:buffer:
> So will let you know :thumb:


Look forward to seeing what this can do Chongo,


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

rojer386 said:


> Look forward to seeing what this can do Chongo,


So am I :thumb:

We done a massive transit van on Friday with Essence with a green quantum hex pads, and it was completely covered in swirls and light scratches. We where amazed how much it made a difference in the paint finish. 90% of the swirls where no longer visible by the eye and our lights. I do know that it does hide (fill) the swirls but as a AIO it's great to have. I think this AIO will perform better than Essence but that will depend on what paint you are working on and what pad you choose.

These new AIO polishes that offer some protection are more advanced than any other AIO that are old to the market. Do I think they correct! Yes I do so they are classed as a single stage polish :thumb:

Not using it tomorrow now so will test it on my black C63 on Monday :buffer: then will let you know how it compares to Essence


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

chongo said:


> So am I :thumb:
> 
> We done a massive transit van on Friday with Essence with a green quantum hex pads, and it was completely covered in swirls and light scratches. We where amazed how much it made a difference in the paint finish. 90% of the swirls where no longer visible by the eye and our lights. I do know that it does hide (fill) the swirls but as a AIO it's great to have. I think this AIO will perform better than Essence but that will depend on what paint you are working on and what pad you choose.
> 
> ...


I really look forward to the review on angle wax aio. 
Speaking about essence, I used the old formula and I loved it for gloss, 2 quick passes was all it needed to create an amazing amount of gloss, but I never really posited it filling anything?


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

It's a quality product! Rate it highly, just always top up with a wax after just to be safe

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

crxftyyy said:


> It's a quality product! Rate it highly, just always top up with a wax after just to be safe
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


It will be interesting to see a comparisons between Alger wax engima aio and car pro essence.


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Any update on your use of this?


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Looks like no one has used this, I may buy a bottle and test it.


----------



## 22rosco22 (Aug 11, 2016)

Enigma AIO is fantastic! Got it from the factory in Renfrew and tested it out on my Fiesta ST results were fantastic as far as AIO's go it has a great cut and great finish would reccomend to anyone looking to try.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm getting some from Craig this week as have a Xmas present to tidy up for a friend! 😁


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Do we have any reviews on this product as of yet?


----------



## John Johnson (Jan 13, 2008)

I am just trying it , initially not convinced one way or the other really . It’s easy on and easy off plus easy to work . Left a decent gloss off the bat but I am not a fan of stuff with fillers . 
I do have a couple of cars in mind to try it on


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

John Johnson said:


> I am just trying it , initially not convinced one way or the other really . It's easy on and easy off plus easy to work . Left a decent gloss off the bat but I am not a fan of stuff with fillers .
> I do have a couple of cars in mind to try it on


I think it's amazing tbh.

I've had a great results with it.


----------

